# Docucoders



## mikjad12 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was asked to take a physician coding test for Docucoders and was wondering if anybody has had experience working for this company or any helpful tips on taking the test.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## melandglenn (Jun 7, 2011)

*About docucoders....*

Did you every take the test or/and are you working for them?  Please give me some pointers?  Send me an email feasterfamily2002@yahoo.com.


----------

